# BF Grant Nov. 7-9 Camp/Hunt



## mbentle2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Who else is goin and are y'all gonna camp? I am going alone so if any of y'all wanna cook some meals together let me know. This will be my first year going there.


----------



## red27 (Oct 28, 2013)

Our group will be at the hearnville rd camp. Come visit us


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Red. I plan on getting out there that Wednesday after work.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 31, 2013)

Are yall ready??? It will be on in a few days. We usually camped in small camp on ponder pines. Found out they closed it. Don't really know which one we will stay in now.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah dawg I am pumped. This will be my first year there and I can't wait. I plan on scouting a little bit more this Monday and Tuesday after work.


----------



## red27 (Nov 1, 2013)

```

```
We should be there Monday around lunch to setup camp and do a little scouting


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yep plannin on Wednesday about lunch.. Usually camp on hearnsville rd.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2013)

For yall Monday going folk. Id hunt NF around BF of mornings an evenings. Scout at dinner.


----------



## Jcsblairsville (Nov 3, 2013)

I thought you could not set up camp till one day before hunt. This was posted at check in station.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no clue.


----------



## Jcsblairsville (Nov 3, 2013)

The one day before rule was posted at check in station when we were there bow hunting in Sept.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Went and scouted some today met some nice guys at the camp. Plan to go back tomorrow.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah but what did you see? I got friends hunting right in eatonton. They there all week. They said its on right now!! I'll be there bout daylight Wednesday


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Well I saw a doe, lots of tracks and poop and some rubs. Got 2 spots picked out for sure but I know I need more than 2 good ones so hopin I find some more.


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea I know a guy that lives in the area...he said the bucks are wide open. Can't wait...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 5, 2013)

We hunt right around there and we aren't seeing wife open rutt action have 6 guys hunting at our club only chasing was a 3 pt Ben slow


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> For yall Monday going folk. Id hunt NF around BF of mornings an evenings. Scout at dinner.


 hush


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2013)

solocam678 said:


> Guess he lied to me then...


No. Those I know down there now in eatonton have killed 2 good deer this week. Saw many more. The live from the tree thread from hard labor creek. Which is just up the rd is full of buck rutting going on. I'll bet a dollar its in full swing at BF. If it ain't. It will be the first time


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We hunt right around there and we aren't seeing wife open rutt action have 6 guys hunting at our club only chasing was a 3 pt Ben slow



When was the last time you were in the stand?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2013)

ButcherTony said:


> hush


They didn't none of em hunt it


----------



## solocam678 (Nov 5, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> No. Those I know down there now in eatonton have killed 2 good deer this week. Saw many more. The live from the tree thread from hard labor creek. Which is just up the rd is full of buck rutting going on. I'll bet a dollar its in full swing at BF. If it ain't. It will be the first time



I've only been on this hunt like 3 times but always been chasin...this year could be different tho I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2013)

Jcsblairsville said:


> I thought you could not set up camp till one day before hunt. This was posted at check in station.



I have been down for this hunt several times over the years, we always get there 2-3 days before the hunt and set up camp.We scout one day and place stands the day before the hunt.  We always interact with the WMA staff the day we get there.

Call the regional office and ask them.


----------



## Echo (Nov 5, 2013)

Got the truck loaded and ready to roll!


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 6, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> They didn't none of em hunt it


 


Echo said:


> Got the truck loaded and ready to roll!


 I may come by tomorrow if it rains.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2013)

The camp on ponder pines ain't closed either. Also its not listed as a camp on map but folks are there and its bush hogged. Flagging all over the country. I believe all 400 came to hunt  One thing I did see and will report to ol GW tomorrow though.  I'll tell what it was after I talk to GW. Could be nothing. .


----------



## AlanShort (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in Indian creek camp beige GMC, hope yall kill some big ones


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 7, 2013)

In my stand now. Good luck y'all. Wish they had no generator allowed camp grounds!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2013)

Im gonna start a live from BF Grant stand on lftt section. Yall join in on it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2013)

Fishhunt had done started one.


----------



## red27 (Nov 10, 2013)

Several great bucks killed on the hunt. It was a rough hunt for me. Only saw two does ( 4 standing in my drive when I got home last night )and 19 hunters. Heard there were 350 + signed in for the hunt. Congrats to the ones that got a deer!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2013)

Most hunters I ever saw there. They need to either stop cutting timber or reduce the drawing by a 100.


----------



## red27 (Nov 10, 2013)

^^^^^^^
Agree


----------



## John2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Slow hunt for me.  16hr in a tree.  A glimpse of one small doe.   Insanely crowded.  Hunters were every 100 yards


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2013)

Plus I got ate slap up with chiggers!!! I figured they were gone but noooooooo. Got em as bad as I've ever had em.


----------



## whatman (Nov 10, 2013)

way too crowded,  i saw the guys guarding the road and their fake sign,  it was still there when i left.  they had some gates open on wed.  and closed on thurs.  closed on wed and open on thurs.  kinda screwd me up on hunting some places.


----------



## Echo (Nov 10, 2013)

It was a good hunt for me. It had been a long while since I had been to Grant and I liked the edge cover provided by the timber cutting. The deer seem to like it as well as the herd looks to be in great shape.

It was definitely more crowded than I anticipated but you can't blame folks for showing up if they get drawn for a good hunt. I went up by myself but met some fine folks in camp and never lacked for good food, company and conversation.

 I also saw deer on every sit in the stand which is better than my average at home and I took a prime doe for the freezer. I'd go back whenever the DNR invites me again.


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a good hunt and met some great guys in camp. Seen deer each day but not every hunt. Saw a good buck Thursday evening but wasn't sure enough to shoot. I plan to go the next 3 years with the points I have left.


----------

